# Tomatoes



## SJH (Jan 6, 2004)

I had a food sensitivity test just before xmas which identified a number of foods that I should avoid where possible, one of which was tomatoes. Other included all dairy products ( now on goats milk which tastes just the same ), oranges and pork. Last night I had Oxtail Soup and this morning the D was back really bad.What I didnt realise until I looked at the tin was that tomatoe puree is the main ingredient for this soup. Has anyone else experienced problems triggered by tomatoes? Im finding it really hard to buy foods that doesnt include them especially cooking sauces. If anyone has any ideas for alternatives I would welcome them. I suppose the lesson Ive learnt is that I need to read the label for everything before I buy it.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I think tomatoes bother a lot of us. I'm fine with my own homemade sauces, but if I order something at a restaurant that is a tomato-based sauce, I'm doomed! Alternatives? I don't know, that's a tough one.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi SJH,I have IBS with GERD and MSG sensitivity, so I have to read labels all the time.Shopping is quite the complicated expedition, but I try to shop during times when stores are less crowded.I also stock up on items that I know are okay for me.As for tomatoes:They are a problem for me too.The acid bothers my GERD, and I can get quite sick from a tomato sauce.I am able to tolerate very samll amounts, so I can eat an IBS-friendly pizza that has a very small amount of tomato sauce on it.If you're interested in this pizza idea, check out the thread called "IBS Food Ideas". Em and I both have IBS D with GERD, and we are swapping ideas on how to cook to accommodate this shared condition.Em cannot manage ANY tomato sauce at all, but she can mange some cheese and I can't.This is typical of IBS, in that food tolerances vary from person to person, even with those people who have been diagnosed with the same conditions.







I hope this is of some help.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## SJH (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Pizza is a no go for me as I can't have cheese either, unless it is goats cheese. I will certainly check out your thread on IBS friendly foods but like you said everyones IBS is triggered by different things. I know for a fact that raw onion is an absolute no no!!Lexi - Like you I just think Im going to have to take more time over my shopping.


----------



## SHERBIE (Dec 23, 2003)

Try non-dairy cheese! Available from Holland and Barrett and herbalists. Its ok and looks and tastes like dairylea cheese slices!


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

I think it's something else they put in the soup! I can eat tomatoes, homemade tinned tomato based dishes, etc. I had my D pretty much under control with calcium and imodium until I had spicy Italian soup for lunch. I had D within 2 hours. I don't know what it was in the soup, it was mainly tomatoes too I'm sure. I don't have any regular food triggers but I'm never eating that again (it was a quality cold counter one and delicious!)Can you eat tomato- based sauces at home?


----------



## floridagrl321 (Jan 13, 2004)

There is something called "Prelief" that helps ith acidic foods. You can try that. My doc told me to try it but I haven't gotten to yet. You can get it at CVS...Floridagrl


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi SJH,I cannot eat any dairy, or red meat.Any pizza made me very sick, very quickly.I missed pizza so much!







My version of pizza uses soy "mozzarella", soy "pepperoni", and canned sliced mushrooms.This is on a base of a small amount of canned plain tomato sauce on which I sprinkle Italian Seasoning.Since I live alone, I just use the store-bought pizza shells and make my own "meatless, dairyless, tomato-reduced" version of pizza.This is also much lower in fat: no disgusting rivulets of grease up your forerams when eating it!







Em and I have been working together to come up with ideas that accommodate our various food tolerances, and you will see the results on our on-going thread.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## Pwabbit (Sep 3, 2003)

I noticed that I do not digest tomato skins. I love tomatoes so I thought that I could tolerate skinless tomatoes. I was right. I have no problem with the inside of the tomato but react very badly to the skins. As for tolerating pizza, the cheaper the price of the pizza, the more likely I will get sick. Could the cheaper places use ground up tomato skins in the sauce? Who knows. I am just glad that I found a pizzaria that doesn't give me "D". All is right in the world


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Like Lexi said I cannot take anything Tomatoey what so ever. It just ends in pain. When I am doing Pasta's I tend to stick to Mushroom Sauces no cream as that is another trigger OR Pesto and Olive Oil is another good one.Like Lexi said we are trying to figure out a good diet on the other Thread.Hope this helps alittleEmx


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I found this Recipe but whether it would be any good or whether it would cause other problems with some of the other ingredience I dont know.Tomatoless KetchupBlend the following until smooth :-	1 C. cooked carrots	1/4 C. cooked beetroot	1/4 C. water	1/4 C. lemon juice	1 T. sweetner of your choice	1/2 tsp. salt	1/2 tsp. onion powder	1/4 tsp. garlic powder	1/8 tsp. oreganoThis is for those who wan't ketchup without the tomato!!EmX


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I know my postings get "old," having said this all before; but I had the same raft of sensitivities you all have, including fat, acids, spices, dairy, caffine, nicotine and alcohol. I have been taking a flavonoid supplement since 1998 and have been able to add back all of those triggers (with the exception of nicotine, thank God) with neither digestive problems nor diarrhea. Given the amount of misery you are all under, I think it would be worthwhile for anyone to give it a try.Cheers,Mark


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Yeah.. Tomatoes are a BIG trigger for us IBSDers. It seems that whenever I have D, there are undigested tomato skins. I too, do not have a problem with tomato sauce, ketsup, or tomatoes in smaller quantities. It's just when I over do it with tomatoes and actually red peppers, I getD. In fact, the D will be so bad that it disturbs a fissure I have and I will have slight bleeding. This all kind of sucks because if you are like me, I LOVE to eat.. And, I like to eat healthy foods (tomatoes, wheat bread, lots of veggies)..Leslie


----------

